# Doomed if i do and doomed if i don't!!



## turtle77 (Jan 13, 2016)

My problem is that after endless conflicts, fights, physical abuse is that ultimately I need that final push. I have been home looking after the kids for years, I didn't finish University and I live in Germany and haven't mastered a level that I could get a job that would be enough to support myself and the children. I am completely alone I have no friends and family here and sometimes I just feel so desperate that there is no way out for me!!! 

Is there anyone who could take the time to share a few words, who may have also experienced something similar, so I can start to have faith that I can pull this off! I haven't the first clue!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

If there is a huband/father involved and you divorce he will be required to help support your children if they are his and possibly you as well if you have been married for a time, unless the laws in Germany are different than here in the US.

Bottom line is if things are bad enough you can find a way to survive, maybe return to an area where you have family and friends, maybe look into some social service programs that will offer help, possibly even a religious organization.

It sucks to be unhappy and living in fear, start planning an exit now. Also if he is abusing you have him arrested or leave and go to a shelter.


----------

